# have a leak inside my Vibiemme Domobar Super



## happymark (Dec 27, 2016)

Fellow coffee lovers

I have had this machine for about 8 years and serviced as needed. However recently started seeing lots of water under the machine and once ot shorted out the power. Worked OK once it dried off.

I have taken the outside casing off and can't easily see a leak, yet it does leak. Have tried running water through the group head as well as using the steamer. The only thing I can see is that one of the pressure valves appeared to be stuck and was letting out some water. Then i touched it wit ha screwdriver it popped up and seems OK.

The other pressure valve closer to the side is venting some steam which perhaps is normal.

Can anyone help as it will be expensive to send it away for repair; besides which we live at Bournemouth so not sure where the closest experienced repair place is to be found.

Looking forward to hearing

thanks

Happymark


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

why don't you take some photos and annotate/markup to identify the components, then post it up. It would be easier to help you, as you don't have 2 pressure valves within your machine, in fact I don't have any idea what a "pressure valve" is..


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes - pics please ! to identify which "pressure" valves are leaking.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

First up, are you talking about the 2 boiler or the HX?

Look up an exploded diagram of your machine and refer to this when describing any problems.

Water can leak from almost anywhere, unless you find the source of the leak no one will be able to help you fix it.

If there is a lot of water leaking from it then it should be relatively trivial to find the source of the leak.


----------



## happymark (Dec 27, 2016)

of valves

please see photos

the one nearest is letting off steam constantly and condensation is dripping from the plate above. The one behind it which has a little white powder on it is also occasionally letting out small spurts of hot water.

Does this help?

thank

happymark


----------



## happymark (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi Dylan

Can you please tell me where I can find an exploded diagram. I have looked everywhere including parts suppliers but they show single parts.

happymark


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Like this?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

happymark said:


> View attachment 24112
> View attachment 24112
> of valves
> 
> ...


P.S. Most image applications have the ability to rotate a photo by 90 deg, helps with viewability.

1. The nearest one is your safety valve, if the boiler pressure is normal and this is letting off steam, then it needs replacing.

2. If your boiler pressure is high (greater than 1.4bar) , you can try adjusting the pressurestat (thing with burnt label on it behind vacuum breakers). it looks like a parker pressurestat and they can be fragile after many years in a machine. If you can't adjust this or the pressure keeps going too high, then you need to replace pressurestat+safety valve (as once they leak for some time, they constantly let by)

3. Vacuum breaker also needs replacing, spurty thing near pressurestat

Machine looks like it's been in need for a little TLC for many years...., so you may want to check the group for wear and replace internal parts as required and any blackened connectors where they may be arcing or overheating. Serviced regularly is the watchword, rather than serviced as needed!!


----------



## happymark (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks DavecUK. I have had it serviced over the years but it has been over 18 months now and that was in Australia where i purchased it before bringing it over here. The inside I think looks worse because of the steam leaking, however I havent seen inside it before as others did the servicing.

I had some dodgy people service it once so only want to use people who know the brand and ideally the model.

Any suggestions as my attempts on the internet to find a specialist have lead nowhere. Can't see any ads also amongst the Forum advertisers.

Suggestions welcome

thanks

happymark


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Contact Coffee Omega as they are Vibiemme dealers


----------



## happymark (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks Glenn

can't find one with my model a Domobar Super manual.

any further thoughts please?

happymark


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Both safety valve (the big one) & anti-vac valve (small one) are industry standard parts. So easily sourced in the UK.

Any experienced espresso engineer can supply & fit them.

Contact a local catering coffee / equipment supply company & ask who they recommend....


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Did you contact coffee omega? They will be able to help you find someone to service it, it doesn't matter if you can't find your exact model although I am fairly sure they sell the super.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Or repair the thing yourself, it's not very hard and only needs basic tools. I say this, because you probably won't like the cost of someone elses repair/shipping for an 8 year old machine!


----------



## happymark (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks, I have sent Omega a message asking for a nearby service centre. I had looked at their site for parts but it only showed a limited range and decided now it is beyond my meagre skills.

Your help and others on the Forums is greatly appreciated

Happymark is happier!


----------



## Seftonplonjay (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi happymark, I'm considering a vibiemme & am interested to hear if you managed to get this sorted. Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Unfortuneately happmark as not replied but the items that needed replacing are readily available and relatively easy to replace, as Dave C said in previous post regular routine service is essential on all coffee machines, they should not be left until things go wrong ( much like a car)


----------

